# Switch: Die versteckten Kosten der Nintendo-Konsole



## Knusperferkel (21. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Switch: Die versteckten Kosten der Nintendo-Konsole* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Switch: Die versteckten Kosten der Nintendo-Konsole


----------



## RealMonty (21. Januar 2017)

So ein Schwachsinn! Ich weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll...

"Aber um richtig loszulegen, bedarf es noch einigem mehr."
Falsch! Es bedarf lediglich noch eines Spiels - danach kann man bereits "richtig" loslegen und das Spiel spielen.

Controller:
In dem Artikel katapultieren die mit 150$ den Preis ordentlich nach oben.
Wer zusätzliche Controller braucht, kann die sich als Zubehör kaufen. War bei jeder anderen Konsole das gleiche. Man braucht auch keinen Pro-Controller. Versteckte Kosten? Falsch.

MicroSD-Karte:
Braucht man nicht "um richtig loszulegen". 32 GB sind nicht viel, das ist richtig. Aber wofür lassen sich die Spiele bitte von den Cartridges abspielen? Ist doch der große Vorteil: Modul rein, Spiel starten - fertig. Versteckte Kosten? Falsch.

Joy-Con Charging Grip:
Der größte Witz aller Zeiten. Wofür bitte? Die Joy-Cons halten etwa 20 Stunden mit einer Ladung?
Es wird jawohl kaum jemanden geben, der 20 Stunden ununterbrochen zockt. Über Nacht wird die Switch sowieso geladen, dann einfach die Controller dran und laden lassen. Versteckte Kosten? Falsch.

Manche reden wirklich alles madig. Solche "News" grenzen schon an Rufmord.


----------



## cubanico (21. Januar 2017)

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht warum man die Nintendo Switch so versucht runter zu machen ... Meiner Meinung nach ist der Preis von 330 € ziemlich in Ordnung. Es ist zwar kein Schnäppchen allerdings auch nicht überteuert. Abgesehen davon braucht man absolut weder Switch Pro Controller da man ja schon einen Controller hat, auch wenn der Switch Pro vielleicht angenehmer erscheint. Noch braucht man einen zusätzlichen Joy-Con Controller, natürlich ist multiplayer immer absolut super, allerdings kann man schon zu zweit mit den beigelieferten Controllern Spielen während man bei der Playstastion oder X-Box nur einen Controller erhält mit dem man dann wirklich nur allein Spielen kann. Man muss auch noch 3 zusätzliche Controller kaufen die sagen wir mal 60€ Kosten, die Nintendo Switch schneidet also in diesem vergleich ziemlich gut ab. Und zu guter letzt der Joy-Con Charging Grip... diesen braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zwingend, natürlich ist es angenehmer wenn die Controller beim Spielen schon aufgeladen werden können allerdings ist dies auch wieder kein muss.


----------



## ThoRa87 (21. Januar 2017)

Würde man die Joy-Cons so nicht bekommen, wäre das Geheule auch riesig. Nintendo bietet sogar einzelne Joy-Cons an. Der einzige Dorn im Auge wäre für mich eine ca. 90€ teure Docking-Station.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, das es kein Schnapper ist aber auch noch ein gutes Stück entfernt von "überteuert". Schaut man sich die Releasepreise von anderen Konsolen an, bleibt alles im Rahmen.
Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Orzhov (21. Januar 2017)

Arbeiten bei Nintendo neuerdings ehemalige Applemanager?


----------



## random-rick (21. Januar 2017)

Ein Grund (bzw viele ^^), erstmal abzuwarten.


----------



## SpieleKing (21. Januar 2017)

Das doch normal bei Nintendo, die Preispolitik ist schon seit der Wii einfach nicht zu rechfertigen mit dem was einem geboten wird. Bestes Bsp. Ist die Wii U, die Technik da drin ist kaum 150 Euro wert, wenn überhaupt. Trotzdem kostes sie genau so viel wie die deutlich bessere Xbox one und PS4. Ich finde es eine sauerei! Bin zwar Nintendo Fan seit ich klein war, aber das geht garnicht. Werde mich deshalb bis auf weiteres mit det Wii U begnügen und vllt. in 2 Jahren eine Switch kaufen. Und zu der Inovativen Technik, wo sie ist ? =D Das ist ein Tablet mehr nicht. Das einzig inovative ist der abnehmbare Controller. Daher bezweifel ich das darauf Spiele raus kommen, welche eine Quallität wie bei den anderen hat. Bis auf Zelda versteht sich =D und selbst das hat Comicgrafik und da fragt man sich doch, warum?


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

liebe pc games!
löscht diesen artikel den er ist voll blödsinnig.
um mit der switch zu spielen bruach ich die switch+ 1spiel+1 speicherkarte und das wars und kommt maximal auf 400 euro.

wozu brauch ich um mit der switch unbedingt spielen zu können folgendes?
-2tes paar Joy-Con Controller
-Switch Pro Controller 
-Joy-Con Charging Grip

das ist alles optionales zeug! das braucht man nicht um mit der switch zu spielen!

ein paar joy cons liegen der switch bei sowie die joy con grip halterung!
wozu dann nochmal von dem ein zweites paar kaufen?
der pro controller? braucht man auch net  der ist rein optional!

bitte das nächste mal nachdenken bevor ihr solch einen artikel bring


----------



## adhome1 (21. Januar 2017)

Ich frage mich auch,l warum die Presse das Ding so nieder machen muss mit Lügen und Stimmungsmache.
Diese News ist so niedrig, dass es Trump überbietet. Echt. Schämt euch.


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

wahrscheinlich haben die ein computerprogramm den artikel erstellen lassen oder einer ihrer nintendo hasser.der
 artikel ist echt an den haaren herbeigezogen


----------



## McDrake (21. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich haben die ein computerprogramm den artikel erstellen lassen oder einer ihrer nintendo hasser.der
> artikel ist echt an den haaren herbeigezogen


Deine Orthographie lässt eher auf einen Spambot schliessen


Bin aber schon gespannt, wie ergonomisch das mitgelieferte Teil in der Hand liegt.


----------



## -ReeN- (21. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> um mit der switch zu spielen bruach ich die switch+ 1spiel+1 speicherkarte und das wars und kommt maximal auf 400 euro.


Wozu denn die Speicherkarte? Ist doch eine bei der Switch mit dabei. Eine größere braucht man höchstens, wenn man Spiele downloaden will oder so. Also ich werde erstmal keine benötigen. Ich brauche nur:

- Die Konsole
- Ein Spiel

Fertig. Das ist das Minimum. Alles andere wäre ein Bonus, aber spielen kann man auch ohne.

Die Liste von PCGames sollte wirklich gelöscht werden. Viele glauben das eventuell noch...


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

na und? ist halt so wie ich schreibe! und nur weil man was gegen den artikel sagt muss man net ein bot sein!

aber der artikel ist und bleibt grottig.


die schon die switch in der hand hatten meinen das sie gut in der hand liegt


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

-ReeN- schrieb:


> Wozu denn die Speicherkarte? Ist doch eine bei der Switch mit dabei. Eine größere braucht man höchstens, wenn man Spiele downloaden will oder so. Also ich werde erstmal keine benötigen. Ich brauche nur:
> 
> - Die Konsole
> - Ein Spiel
> ...



da ist keine speicherkarte dabei!!! intern sind 32GB eingebaut die man mit einer nicht enthaltenen Micro SD Karte erweitern kann.
diese kann bis 2TB gross sein.

wie willste ohne die micro sd karte die screenshots und so aus der switch bekommen?


----------



## -ReeN- (21. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> da ist keine speicherkarte dabei!!! intern sind 32GB eingebaut die man mit einer nicht enthaltenen Micro SD Karte erweitern kann.
> diese kann bis 2TB gros sein


Von mir aus dann halt so. Mir ging es darum, dass Speicher in der Konsole vorhanden ist  Man braucht also keine Speicherkarte. Und selbst wenn man Spiele downloaden würde, passen da 1 - 2 Spieler locker drauf, ohne, dass man eine Speicherkarte kaufen müsste. Die ist also auch kein Pflichtprogramm, um spielen zu können.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2017)

Wer lesen kann: Im Artikel steht "wer richtig ins Vergnügen einsteigen will...." Und da hat der Artikel nicht bei allen aber vielem Recht. Z.B. den Controller für MP, der Speicherkarte. Eine zweite Dockingstation halte ich hingegen für überflüssig.

Trotzdem bleibt es so nicht bei den ungefähr 330 EUR sondern wir nähern uns straff der 400 EUR Grenze bzw. überschreiten diese.  Die 5xx USD halte ich für überzogen.


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

wozu brauch ich alle das zubehör um richtig ins spielevergnügen mit der switch einzusteigen?
ausser dem spiel ist alles optional und nicht nötig!
höchstens das zweite joy con paar wenn man multiplayer ala arms spielen will


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2017)

Ich sag ja: nicht alles. Aber einen Teil davon schon. Z.B. den 2. Controller für den MP z.B. Oder die Speicherkarte. Mindestens ein Spiel dazu auch. Summa Sumarum landen wir dann langsam Richtung meiner angedeuteten 400 EUR oder überschreiten diese gar (durch den Controller). Die 2. Dockingstation ist imho sinnloser Luxus und Blödsinn. Aber z.B. bleiben immer noch die Kosten für den MP-Dienst ala PSN/XBOXLive der mit dazukommt.

Die Switch und die Kosten für Zubehör und Spiele sind imho unter dem Strich viel zu teuer.


----------



## CptMonroe (21. Januar 2017)

Bei der X-Box und Playstation liegen auch keine 2 Controller bei, so macht Nintendo da nichts anderes.
Wenn mann wirklich eine SD-Karte braucht um Savegames zu machen finde ich das etwas grenzwertig, aber die Welt kosten die nun auch nicht. Alles andere ist optional


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

nicht teurer als das zubehör für die ps4 oder auch für die psvita udn selbst ein controller bei der xbox ist teuer.

der dualschock 4 zb 55-60 euro.
der switch pro 69 euro


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2017)

Der normale PS-Controller ist billiger. Das mal nebenbei. Ebenso der normale XBOX-Controller. Wieso der Vergleich zum Pro-Controller ? Der Controller der Switch ist nicht soo außergewöhnlich, daß er diesen Vergleich verdient hätte. Das mal nebenbei. Aber einige Nintendofans sehen wahrscheinlich alles durch die rosarote Brille.

Ich denke mal die Switch wird nach dem Abfüttern der Hardcorefans zum Start im Anschluß ein ähnlich schweres Schicksal bevorstehen wie die WiiU


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

schau mal von wegen billiger! der ds4 kostet 55-60 euro neu und die 9 euro unterschied zum switch pro machen den ds4 nicht wirklich gross billiger


----------



## Orzhov (21. Januar 2017)

Fällt eigentlich noch jemandem auf, dass nur "neue" Accounts sich über den Artikel beschweren?

Um die Frage zu benatworten wofür man noch einen Controller brauchen kann, es gibt Menschen die pflegen so etwas wie Freundschaften. Da kann es manchmal passieren das man sich am gleichen Ort aufhält und etwas zusammen machen möchte.


----------



## DarkBeauty (21. Januar 2017)

neu account? hab ich net der ist eigentlich alt nur nie benutzt und den benutzten hab ich vergessen wie der lautet. ^^
ausserdem haben nur alte accounts das recht zu posten oder wie?

der artikel ist und bleibt schrott!


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> [...] es gibt Menschen die pflegen so etwas wie Freundschaften. Da kann es manchmal passieren das man sich am gleichen Ort aufhält und etwas zusammen machen möchte.


 ...what? Kann nicht sein. Gamer haben keine echten Freunde. 


 


@Topic
Ich finde aber auch, dass der Artikel nichtssagend ist. Wenn man die PS4 in vollem Umfang (also auch VR etc.) haben will, muss man natürlich auch tief in die Tasche greifen und man zahlt da mal ganz schnell deutlich mehr als den Grundpreis. Ein PS4-Controller beispielsweise ist mit zwischen 50 und 60 Euro auch nicht günstig. Der Artikel ist auch meiner Meinung nach in etwa so aussagekräftig wie ein Stein. 

Für die Switch braucht man all diese optionalen Gerätschaften überhaupt gar nicht, um zu spielen. So wie bei jeder anderen Konsole auch. Dass die Preise für diese Zusätze ganz schön gesalzen sind, weiß ich. Aber kaufen muss man sich die DInger doch nicht.


----------



## battschack (21. Januar 2017)

Möchte keinem fan auf die füße treten aber für mich ist das sowieso reinste abzocke was die da machen.
Auch ich mag einig spiele von Nintendo aber was die machen finde ich einfach nur noch dreist.

Alles was da gezeigt wird würde auch noch mit der Wii oder auf der wiiu zumindest ... gehen oder nicht?

Stat die Wiiu schmackhaft zu machen probieren sie es erneut. Ich persönlich hoffe das sie wieder kein erfolg damit haben werden das die mal die bremse rein hauen und wieder etwas auf den boden zurück kommen^^


Für mich wars das wohl erst mal mit konsolen. Zieht mich irgendwie kein bischen mehr an. Nur noch alles überteuert werde wohl zu ALT? Von Psn,Xboxlive fange ich mal garnicht an 

Xbox360 und ps3 waren wohl erst mal die letzen für mich. bis sich da einiges ändert was sich aber nix ändern wird.


----------



## RealMonty (21. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Fällt eigentlich noch jemandem auf, dass nur "neue" Accounts sich über den Artikel beschweren?
> 
> Um die Frage zu benatworten wofür man noch einen Controller brauchen kann, es gibt Menschen die pflegen so etwas wie Freundschaften. Da kann es manchmal passieren das man sich am gleichen Ort aufhält und etwas zusammen machen möchte.



Vielleicht ging es einigen wie mir:
Dass sie den Artikel als einzige Frechheit empfanden und sich deshalb einen Account erstellt haben.


----------



## Kellykiller (21. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann: Im Artikel steht "wer richtig ins Vergnügen einsteigen will...." Und da hat der Artikel nicht bei allen aber vielem Recht. Z.B. den Controller für MP, der Speicherkarte. Eine zweite Dockingstation halte ich hingegen für überflüssig.
> 
> Trotzdem bleibt es so nicht bei den ungefähr 330 EUR sondern wir nähern uns straff der 400 EUR Grenze bzw. überschreiten diese.  Die 5xx USD halte ich für überzogen.



Wenn so argumentiert wird wie in der News, kann auch gesagt werden das es richtigen Spielspaß mit der PS4 nur mit der VR Brille, Wireless Controller, High End Headset, Kamera und Ladestation für die Controller gibt.
Dieser Artikel ist ind dieser Form Schwachfug.
Um richtiges Spielvergnügen zu haben brauchts die Konsole und ein Spiel. Genau wie bei jeder anderen Konsole.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> der artikel ist und bleibt schrott!



wie oft willst du das eigentlich noch schreiben?  (gleiches gilt für die anderen Meckerer)


----------



## Orzhov (21. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> @Topic
> Ich finde aber auch, dass der Artikel nichtssagend ist. Wenn man die PS4 in vollem Umfang (also auch VR etc.) haben will, muss man natürlich auch tief in die Tasche greifen und man zahlt da mal ganz schnell deutlich mehr als den Grundpreis. Ein PS4-Controller beispielsweise ist mit zwischen 50 und 60 Euro auch nicht günstig. Der Artikel ist auch meiner Meinung nach in etwa so aussagekräftig wie ein Stein.
> 
> Für die Switch braucht man all diese optionalen Gerätschaften überhaupt gar nicht, um zu spielen. So wie bei jeder anderen Konsole auch. Dass die Preise für diese Zusätze ganz schön gesalzen sind, weiß ich. Aber kaufen muss man sich die DInger doch nicht.



Der Artikel sagt durchaus etwas aus. Es ist eine Liste von echt teurem Zubehör. Als Übersicht finde ich es recht interessant.


----------



## klhisanth (21. Januar 2017)

"Versteckte Kosten" - lachhaft. Als ob die Konkurenz nicht jedes Teil, was nicht unbedingt für den Betrieb notwendig ist, einzeln vertrieben hat. 

Die Aufrechnung macht nicht wirklich Sinn. Die JoyCons und der passive Grip reichen als Controller für den Anfang, selbe gilt für den Speicher.  

Ausserdem is schon ne Tonne 3rd Party Zubehör in mache, z.B. Hori hat n Controller ähnlich des Pro Controllers im Angebot, allerdings Kabel-gebunden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Der Artikel sagt durchaus etwas aus. Es ist eine Liste von echt teurem Zubehör. Als Übersicht finde ich es recht interessant.


Als Übersicht okay. Aber diese Übersicht gab es schon in einem anderen Artikel, kurz nach der Switch-Präsentation.  
Switch: Gesalzene Preise für Zubehör - Update: Amazon listet Euro-Preise


Ich werde mir die Switch (noch) nicht kaufen. Aber für mich klingt der Artikel eher wie Stimmungsmache. 
Immerhin...man "muss" nicht all das Zubehör kaufen. Aber genau das suggeriert der Artikel irgendwie, dass man das Zubehör irgendwie "braucht".


----------



## martin4515 (22. Januar 2017)

Switch + Zelda = 400€ Dafür gibt es auch eine PS4 PRO
Versteht mich nicht falsch liebe die Switch echt klasse, aber meine Vernunft sagt mir erstmal nicht, habe auch viel darüber nach gedacht , und dann noch im März da kommt so Spiele wie Mass Effect Andromeda


----------



## Buttonsmasher (22. Januar 2017)

Ist schon echt Teuer besonders da die Leistung nicht Ansatz weise die von der Ps4 ist . Da sollte man meinen das es eher günstiger sein sollte . Jaja es geht immer nur um Profit und im Geld baden .... manche Leute kriegen denn Hals echt nie voll .


----------



## Chaz0r (22. Januar 2017)

Die Rechnung verstehe ich unter dem News-Titel und der Aussage, dass man die Investitionen benötigt nicht.

Joy Cons sind mit drinnen.  Wozu brauche ich das zweite Paar? Pro Controller brauche ich nicht, es ist alles zum Spielen dabei.  SD Karte wird man zum Start auch nicht brauchen. DIe Spiele werden ja nicht installiert, sondern direkt von den Karten gestartet.
JoyCon Grip mit Ladefunktion. Ja, den hätte Nintendo beilegen können. Aber mal im Ernst: Die Dinger halten ca. 20 Stunden. Da werde ich ja auch wohl mal schlafen und kann die ja wohl irgendwie laden. Und ein Spiel ist jetzt für mich nichts in Sachen "Versteckte Kosten".

Ich hab ja auch ne PS4 hier, nehmen wir doch mal die Rechnung auf gleichem Level:  PS4 400 Euro. Controller 55 Euro, Spiel, 70 Euro, Kamera  60 Euro, sperate Ladehalterung (nichts anderes ist der extra JoyCon Grip) ca. 30 Euro, Festplatten-Upgrade (ist ja im Grunde nichts anderes als die SD Karte hier und mindestens genau so notwendig, weil die Spiele installiert werden müssen) ca. 60 Euro, wenn wir mal 1TB HDD rechnen. SSD wäre ja noch mehr.

Macht  675 Euro. Und was brauchte man davon wirklich zum Start? PS4, Spiel und, wenns unbedingt sein musste, der zweite Controller. Und was brauche ich bei der Switch? Das Gerät und ein Spiel.  Im Worst Case kann man mit den JoyCons Mario Kart schon zu zweit spielen.


----------



## weenschen (22. Januar 2017)

Da kauf ich meinen Sohn lieber eine Xbox.


----------



## Master451 (22. Januar 2017)

Konsolenzubehör ist und bleibt teuer. Effektiv sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, was er von dem Zubehör braucht, wenn man nur alleine spielt, dann erübrigt sich das zweite Paar Joy-Con + Lader, alternativ kann man sich ja einen Pro Controller zusätzlich holen, dann sollte das gemeinesame Spielen ja auch klappen. Eine SD-Karte hat man oftmals daheim, auch gibt es 64GB bereits für 18-20€ (scheinbar eine der wenigen Sachen, die bei uns billiger sind als in den USA), wem 32 GB reichen, der kommt auch mit 10€ aus. Die Spiele werden teilweise jetzt auch schon etwas im Preis gesenkt, ich glaube Amazon.co.uk ist da runtergegangen.
Ein zusätzlicher Controller für die Xbox One oder die Playstation 4 kostet UVP auch 59,99€, was ebenfalls eine Menge ist


----------



## martin4515 (22. Januar 2017)

Mir gefällt das Gerät und auch das Zubehör aber der Preis, hmm finde paar Sachen Klasse und paar nicht so und ich warte auch ab , ist mir nach reichlicher Überlegung zu teuer was geboten wird da bietet die Konkurrenz einfach besseres Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis


----------



## PCamateur (22. Januar 2017)

Warum regen sich alle hier so auf? 

Natürlich braucht man das ganze Zeug nicht zwangsläufig, aber langfristig gesehen, wird man es sich kaufen. 

Speicherkarte - natürlich, wenn ich nur 2 oder 3 Spiele hab ists egal, wenn ich aber online ein paar dazu kaufe, brauch ich eine.
2. Controller - Gerade die Nintendo-Konsolen, die mit Mario-Party, Wii Sports, Mario Kart, etc. immer für lokalen MP gut waren, Pflicht. 
Pro Controller - sonst schreibt sich jeder hier auf die Fahnen, was für ein geiler Hardcore-Pro-Gamer er ist und dann würde er auf den Pro-Controller verzichten? Wohl kaum.. Vor allem für längere Sessions vermutlich angenehmer. 

Fakt ist, dass das Zubehör echt teuer ist. Der Pro Controller bspw. bietet nicht mehr als ein XBOX oder PS-Controller, kostet aber mehr. Erinnert stark an Apple. 

Die Switch per se, mag zwar interessant sein, ist aber, wenn man es genau nimmt, nur ein Tablet mit einer Docking Station zum TV. Fragwürdiger 3rd-Party-Support, Sauteures Zubehör, da werd ich wohl noch abwarten.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Switch (noch) nicht kaufen. Aber für mich klingt der Artikel eher wie Stimmungsmache.
> Immerhin...man "muss" nicht all das Zubehör kaufen. Aber genau das suggeriert der Artikel irgendwie, dass man das Zubehör irgendwie "braucht".



Na ja, ein wenig Zubehör wird man langfristig brauchen, wenn man das Potenzial der Konsole wirklich ausnutzen will oder mit Kumpels zocken möchte. Und da ist das Gebotene im Vergleich halt exorbitant teuert. Konsolenzubehör ist ohnehin schon Abzocke par excellence, aber Nintendo treibt es hier halt auf die Spitze.

Und, rummeckern kann was nützen, in England hat Nintendo die Spielepreise ja auch mal eben erheblich gesenkt, nachdem es dort zu Haufenweise Protesten kam. 

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Leute Switch und Zubehör zum Start ignorieren, sodass Nintendo gezwungen wird fairere Preise zu verlangen und das sie mit dieser Abzocke ordentlich auf die Scnhauze fallen. Nintendo hat eh im Vergleich immer unglaublich miese Preise gehabt aber bei der Switch strapazieren sie es einfach über.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, ein wenig Zubehör wird man langfristig brauchen, wenn man das Potenzial der Konsole wirklich ausnutzen will oder mit Kumpels zocken möchte. Und da ist das Gebotene im Vergleich halt exorbitant teuert. Konsolenzubehör ist ohnehin schon Abzocke par excellence, aber Nintendo treibt es hier halt auf die Spitze.


Schon richtig. Aber Zubehör ist ohnehin nunmal sehr teuer. 

Will man beispielsweise das ganze Potential der Playstation 4 Pro nutzen, wird's nochmal um ein vielfaches teurer. 

PS4 Pro - 400 Euro (Grundpreis)
Playstation VR - 400 Euro
Playstation Camera - 60 Euro
Playstation Move Motion Controller für VR - 80 Euro
zusätzlicher PS4 Controller - 60 Euro
Playstation 4 Wireless Stereo Headset - 80 Euro

Über tausend Euro, um die PS4 Pro in vollem Umfang nutzen zu können (worum es ja geht: die vollumfängliche Nutzung). Vermutlich sind das noch nichtmal alle relevanten Zubehörteile. Und Spiele hab ich ja auch noch nicht einberechnet, ebenso wenig wie den kostenpflichtigen Onlinedienst. Das nur mal zum Vergleich.  Hat man dazu noch ungefähr 10 Spiele daheim rum liegen (die meisten Playstation-Spieler haben vermutlich mehr), kann man nochmal gut 700 Euro dazu addieren, geht man nach den Vollpreis eines Spiels. 

Aber derart exorbitant hohe Investitionen sind nichtsdestotrotz nicht nötig, um zu spielen. Der Artikel suggeriert aber genau das: Dass all das nötig ist, um zu spielen. Was aber nunmal de facto total falsch ist. Darum geht es mir persönlich. Die Preise sind ganz klar wirklich sehr hoch. Aber der Artikel selbst liest sich wie "Die Switch allein? Pfff...damit braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen, zu spielen. Bringt nix. Ihr MÜSST euch den ganzen Kram kaufen, damit ihr spielen könnt."


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

Sorry, aber solche Vergleiche mit Hardware, die es für die Nintendo Konsolen überhaupt nicht mal gibt (wer weiß, was das dort sonst kostet ... ) finde ich einfach nur hanebüchen. Außerdem kostet z.B. ein Original PS4 Controller UVP 60 und im Laden dann 55 und gelegentlich gibt es auch mal Angebote. Da ist aber sogar mehr dran als bei einem Nintendo Pro Controller.

 Und bei Nintendo kannst du Preissenkungen und Angebote aber bekanntermaßen vergessen. 

Und komme mir nicht mit den Online-Abos. Der Preis ist bei Nintendo noch nicht bekannt, die Leistung ist allerdings ein Witz. 

Und nein, der Artikel suggeriert nicht, dass man das alles braucht um überhaupt spielen zu können, sondern eben was man alles braucht, wenn man das Potenzial voll ausschöpfen möchte. 

Man kann sich das wirklich alles schönreden, aber dazu muss man halt schon extremster Fanboy von Nintendo sein. Für mich als Multiplattformspieler kommt es aber auch auf die Preis / Leistung an, und wenn ich da für einen Plastikstand 90 Euro löhnen soll oder dass der mitgelieferte Joycon Griff kein USB hat und man das Teil mit USB für 30 Euro kaufen darf, einen Artikel der in der Massenproduktion vielleicht 1 Euro kostet, dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 

Ich habe schon bei der Wii U und dem 3DS unglaubliche Zahnschmerzen gehabt, bevor ich sie mir gekauft habe, weil auch die, inkl. Spiele, für das gebotene einfach unglaublich teuer sind. Aber was die bei Switch abziehen, sorry, das ist in meinen Augen reine Verarsche.

Ich habe bis heute keine zweite Wiimotion (Plus) für die Wii, weil mir das Ding einfach immer viel zu teuer war, obwohl ich sie häufiger gebraucht hätte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2017)

Es ging doch aber eben darum, die Konsole in vollem Umfang nutzen zu können, oder eben nicht?  Das und der Preis dafür war die Kernfrage. 
Dabei spielt es bei dieser Kernfrage erstmal überhaupt gar keine Rolle, was für Zubehör für wie viel angeboten wird. Was danach kommt; was für Ansprüche man selbst hat, was genau nun angeboten wird, diese Frage hat damit erstmal nichts weiter zu tun. Diese Frage klärt man für sich selbst erst danach. Es ging - und wiederhole mich - einzig um allein darum, wie hoch der Preis wird, wenn man die Konsole in vollem Umfang nutzen möchte. Und in dieser Frage halte ich einen solchen Vergleich schon für nicht unangebracht. 

Natürlich müssen sich Konsolen + Zubehör untereinander einem Vergleich unterziehen lassen dürfen. Würde man das nicht, wäre doch jede Diskussion über Konsole X und Y völlig sinnlos und unangebracht. 
Aber da mit der PS4 und mit der Switch unterschiedliche Zielgruppen angesprochen werden (was sich in der Art der Angebote spiegelt), bleibt ja nur der reine Preisvergleich. Und da zieht die PS4 Pro den kürzeren.
Desweiteren hab ich die Preise gerundet. Eine PS4 Pro kostet ja eigentlich 399 Euro und nicht 400 Euro. 


Btw...was du da sonst von dir gibst, hab ich übrigens auch nie bestritten.  Weder rede ich mir hier irgendwas schön (wo du das raus liest, weiß ich nicht), noch bin ich ein Fanboy. Tatsächlich ist es eher so, dass mir die PS4 (Pro) eher liegt, als eine Nintendo-Konsole.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

Ja, es geht aber eben um Preis / Leistung und was man mit machen kann. 

Eine Switch ist nun einmal ein NVidia Shield Tablet mit Nintendo-Ökosystem. Selbst bei einem Vergleich mit dem 3DS hat Switch nur drei Vorteile, die bessere Grafik, das höhere auflösende Display und die Anschlussmöglichkeit am TV (den 3DS muss man für letzteres umbauen). Der 3DS hat hingegen Features, die Switch jetzt nicht mehr bietet, er ist zusammenklappbar, er hat 3D, er hat Streetpass und Co., kostenloses online Gaming und er hat sogar mehr Displayfläche, da 4,8 Zoll + 4,1 Zoll zusammen mehr sind als 6,2 Zoll. 

Und wenn man jetzt anfängt zu sagen, jahaaa, bei der PS4 mit Vollausstattung legst du auch 1000 Euro hin, da muss man aber ganz klar unterscheiden, was man denn dafür bekommt! Und das ist eben ungleich mehr, trotz des Mehrpreises. 

Was mich außer den hohen Preise bei der Switch so vergrätzt ist die Abzocke. Ein hoher Einstiegspreis, okay, aber dann nur die Konsole in minimalster Grundausstattung reinzupacken ist halt asozial. Für das Geld hätte ich erwartet, dass neben einem einfachen Spiel wie 12 Switch eine SD Karte beiligt (mind. 16 GB) und dass, wenn schon kein Pro Controller mitgeliefert wird, dann wenigstens diese Joycon Halterung mit dem USB Anschluss zum Aufladen dabei ist, und nicht, dass sie absichtlich ein reines Plastikteil beilegen und sagen, wenn du Switch hauptsächlich als stationäre Konsole so betreiben willst, dann brauchst du quasi zwingend zumindest das Plastikteil mit USB zum Aufladen, wenn du zu geizig bist dir gleich den richtigen Controller zu kaufen. Und letztlich die Spielepreise, diese sollten sich schon am Markt orientieren und nicht mehr am "wir sind Nintendo, friss oder stirb", dann sage ich nämlich irgendwann, andere Mütter haben schönere Töchter und die kosten weniger, dann stirb lieber du Nintendo, sonst lernst du es nie.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und bei Nintendo kannst du Preissenkungen und Angebote aber bekanntermaßen vergessen.



Offizielle Preissenkungen ja (bis es dan wieder die Nintendo Selects gibt zumindest) aber lokale Angebote machen ja die Händler selbst (also Media Markt, Amazon etc.) und nicht Nintendo


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wenn man jetzt anfängt zu sagen, jahaaa, bei der PS4 mit Vollausstattung legst du auch 1000 Euro hin, da muss man aber ganz klar unterscheiden, was man denn dafür bekommt! Und das ist eben ungleich mehr, trotz des Mehrpreises.


Ich persönlich stelle mir nun aber die Frage, ob man beispielsweise mit Playstation VR wirklich "mehr" bekommt. Interessante VR-Spiele gibt es nach wie vor nicht. Die Anschaffung lohnt also (noch) nicht und das Teil kostet trotzdem 400 Euro. 
Und abgesehen von VR bekommt man nun auch nicht wirklich "mehr" bei der PS4. 


Man sollte sich auch die Frage stellen, ob man das ganze Zubehör auch wirklich nutzt oder tatsächlich braucht. Ne zweite Docking-Station für die Switch z.B.? Ich will mal stark bezweifeln, dass der Groß der Spiele sich eine zweite Docking-Station wirklich zulegen würde. 

Btw...ich werde mir auch erstmal keine Switch zulegen, unter anderem weil es keine Bundles geben wird und weil die Grundausstattung so mager ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Offizielle Preissenkungen ja (bis es dan wieder die Nintendo Selects gibt zumindest) aber lokale Angebote machen ja die Händler selbst (also Media Markt, Amazon etc.) und nicht Nintendo



Bei den Nintendo Selects, die auch noch mal zwei Euro teurer sind als die Budgetreihen der anderen, gibt es aber nur Nintendos eigene Spiele. Die ganzen anderen richtigen Spiele für Gamer, also nicht die Ponyhof Kinderspiele, die erscheinen halt in sehr niedrigen Auflagen und wenn die abverkauft sind, gibt es die einfach nicht mehr, nur noch gebraucht, und die kosten dann häufig so viel wie neu oder gar noch mehr. Das ist eines der Dinge, die mich bei Wii U und 3DS extrem annerven. Würde es mehr dieser richtigen Spiele als Budgettitel geben, dann hätte ich für Wii U und 3DS schon längst erheblich mehr Spiele, so gebe ich das Geld dann lieber für Titel auf anderen Plattformen aus.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich stelle mir nun aber die  Frage, ob man beispielsweise mit Playstation VR wirklich "mehr" bekommt.  Interessante VR-Spiele gibt es nach wie vor nicht. Die Anschaffung  lohnt also (noch) nicht und das Teil kostet trotzdem 400 Euro.
> Und abgesehen von VR bekommt man nun auch nicht wirklich "mehr" bei der PS4.



Da fragst du den falschen, für mich ist VR aktuell noch viel zu teuer und unausgereift. Ich sehe das aktuell als Spielerei für Geeks. Allerdings denke ich schon, dass die 400 Euro für PSVR im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz eben halt schon sehr fair bepreist sind. 



> Man sollte sich auch die Frage stellen, ob man das ganze Zubehör auch  wirklich nutzt oder tatsächlich braucht. Ne zweite Docking-Station für  die Switch z.B.? Ich will mal stark bezweifeln, dass der Groß der Spiele  sich eine zweite Docking-Station wirklich zulegen würde.


Sicherlich braucht man keine 2. Dockingstation. Aber SD Karten wird man benötigen, ich habe nicht viele Spiele auf der Wii U aber meine 32GB sind bis auf das letzte MB gefüllt, einfach weil man ja auch mal Demos oder ähnliches ausprobieren möchte. Und die Switch braucht, anders als der 3DS, halt jetzt dann doch schon mehr Speicherplatz, da die Titel ja eher die Größe der Wii U Games haben und nicht der 3DS Spiele.

Und was man eben bräuchte, wenn man die Konsole regulär stationär betreibt und nicht stetig im Wechsel, ist halt entweder der Pro Controller oder das Ladeteil für die Joycons, es sei denn, man bastelt die JoyCons nach jedem Zocken auseinander und steckt sie direkt an die Switch und lässt die Konsole dann am Strom hängen, damit die Controller geladen werden können. 



> Btw...ich werde mir auch erstmal keine Switch zulegen, unter anderem  weil es keine Bundles geben wird und weil die Grundausstattung so mager  ist.


Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich irgendwann eine Switch holen, so in ca. zwei, drei Jahren schätze ich, dann entweder für max. 200 Euro oder bis zu 250 als Bundle mit Spiel und Controller, mal sehen, was es dann gibt. Notfalls halt gebraucht. Ist allerdings natürlich völlig abhängig von den Spielen, aktuell interessiert mich da nur Shin Megami Tensei, Xenoblade 2 und vielleicht noch das exklusive Fire Emblem. 
Je nach Situation (Hardware immer noch so teuer) hole ich mir vielleicht auch nur diese Exklusivspiele und zocke sie, falls es das bis dahin gibt, dann schlicht am Emulator am PC und hole die Konsole dann in fünf - zehn Jahren irgendwann mal gebraucht sozusagen nur für die Vitrine.


----------



## DarkBeauty (22. Januar 2017)

martin4515 schrieb:


> Switch + Zelda = 400€ Dafür gibt es auch eine PS4 PRO
> Versteht mich nicht falsch liebe die Switch echt klasse, aber meine Vernunft sagt mir erstmal nicht, habe auch viel darüber nach gedacht , und dann noch im März da kommt so Spiele wie Mass Effect Andromeda


und?
die ps4 ist nicht als handheld zu nutzen!
die ps4 hat weder mario noch zelda noch metroid noch splatoon noch mario kart!
und die playstation monster hunter teile kommen ja hier nicht raus nur die nintendo 3ds teile!

ausserdem haben viele eh schon ne ps4 dastehen


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> und?
> die ps4 ist nicht als handheld zu nutzen!
> die ps4 hat weder mario noch zelda noch metroid noch splatoon noch mario kart!
> 
> ausserdem haben viele eh schon ne ps4 dastehen


Das sind keine Argumente. 
Es geht darum, wieviel Gegenwert man im Vergleich bekommt und da steht Switch mit seinen Preisen halt schlecht da, wenn es (unabhängig ob man lieber Zelda oder Uncharted spielt) um die Wahl zwischen PS4 und Switch geht. Wenn man natürlich ein absoluter Die-Hard-Nintendospiele-Fan ist und jedes neue Mario und Zelda unbedingt haben muss, dann hat man gar keine Wahl. Was nicht heißt, dass man dann nicht trotzdem ob der horrenden Preispolitik meckern darf. 

Und Metroid gibt es nicht für Switch und ist auch nicht angekündigt, da braucht man eine Wii oder Wii U für die Prime Trilogie. Und wenn man nicht alle Marios und Zeldas will, dann bekommt man mit Mario Galaxy 1 und 2 die beiden besten Marios der letzten Jahre auch nur für Wii. Und Zeldas gibt es als HD Remake einige gute für Wii U und Breath of the Wild kommt auch für die U. So gesehen ist man aktuell also mit der Wii U, die auch Wii Spiele abspielen kann, dann als Nintendo-Game-Fan auf absehbare Zeit mit der Wii U noch erheblich besser bedient.


----------



## DarkBeauty (22. Januar 2017)

wozu soll ich mir ne ps4 holen wenn die spiele die ich auf der switch spielen will nicht drauf gibt?
dazu kann ich mit der ps4 wohl kaum unterwegs spielen.

und die meisten wie ich haben eh schon ne ps4 dastehen wozu dann noch ne pro kaufen?

was will ich mit den titeln für Wii und Wii-U? die hab ich längst.

für dieses gejammer das man für den Preis ne PS4 oder XO bekommt ist schwachsinn.
die die ne switch wollen kaufen se sich auch  und nicht ne ps4 oder XO weil die gleich kostet.
und keine dieser beiden konsolen bringt nintendo spiele raus oder ist portabel bzw hat nen handheld modus


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> wozu soll ich mir ne ps4 holen wenn die spiele die ich auf der switch spielen will nicht drauf gibt?
> dazu kann ich mit der ps4 wohl kaum unterwegs spielen.
> 
> und die meisten wie ich haben eh schon ne ps4 dastehen wozu dann noch ne pro kaufen?
> ...



Ähm, lesen und verstehen ist nicht so deine Stärke oder? Oder du hast gerade einfach ohne meinen Post zu begreifen auf "dickköpfiges, kleines Kind"-Modus gestellt, das unbedingt Recht haben will, aber leider eben wie gesagt den Inhalt nicht verstanden geschweige denn gelesen.

Und PS: "was will ich mit den titeln für Wii und Wii-U? die hab ich längst." Was willst du dann (jetzt) mit der Switch? 1 2 Switch spielen oder Arms? Zelda kommt auch für Wii U und Mario kommt frühestens zu Weihnachten.


----------



## DarkBeauty (22. Januar 2017)

zelda sieht aber auf der switch besser aus als auf der wiiu denn da muss man abstriche machen.
da nehm ich lieber die switch version die es auch als limited edition gibt.
dazu kommt mario kart im april und im sommer splatoon 2 also muss ich net bis weihnachten warten das da super mario odyssee  raus kommt.

wer hier trotz modus hat ist fraglich wenn man mit kommentaren aber ps4 kostet so und soviel und das udn das kommt auch für wii-u noch raus um sich wirft.

wer wirft hier gerade mit massig argumenten die an den haaren herbeigezogen sind um sich das man keine switch kaufen soll sondern andere systeme und spiele?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> zelda sieht aber auf der switch besser aus als auf der wiiu denn da muss man abstriche machen.


Der einzige Unterschied sind 720p (Wii U) zu 900p im TV Modus (Switch), ich wette, das merkst du nicht. Achso, der Sound soll bei Switch im TV Modus bessereren Surround bieten, natürlich vorasugesetzt, die hast die entsprechende Anlage ...



> da nehm ich lieber die switch version die es auch als limited edition gibt.


Und lässt dich noch verarschen, weil bei der europäischen SE einiges weniger drin ist als in der US ...



> dazu kommt mario kart im april und im sommer splatoon 2 also muss ich net bis weihnachten warten das da super mario odyssee  raus kommt.


Mario Kart ist ein 1:1 Port von der Wii U, ich dachte, du hast eine Wii U und diese Art der Spiele alle schon.
Splatoon 2 ist letztlich nicht mehr als ein Addon, gleiche Grafik nur ein paar neue Levels und Gimmicks und noch dazu ab Herbst dann kostenpflichtig beim online Daddeln.



> wer hier trotz modus hat ist fraglich wenn man mit kommentaren aber ps4 kostet so und soviel und das udn das kommt auch für wii-u noch raus um sich wirft.
> 
> wer wirft hier gerade mit massig argumenten die an den haaren herbeigezogen sind um sich das man keine switch kaufen soll sondern andere systeme und spiele?



Nein, das ist ein reiner Preis / Leistungsvergleich, trotzig sind  diejenigen, die die Nachteile und Abzocke nicht sehen wollen, weil man eben für  viel Geld erheblich weniger Leistung bekommt und Ausreden erfinden müssen, um sich das schön zu reden.


----------



## DarkBeauty (22. Januar 2017)

was für ein geweine


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> was für ein geweine


Gute Selbsterkenntnis. Nun mach was draus.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Januar 2017)

Ich sehe, zumindest in Europa, keine riesigen Spielermassen die damit portabel unterwegs sein werden. Dafür ist der Preis letztendlich schon zu hoch. In Asien, insbesondere zb. in Japan, wo "Gaming einen anderen Stellenwert hat, sieht das möglicherweise schon anders aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich sehe, zumindest in Europa, keine riesigen Spielermassen die damit portabel unterwegs sein werden. Dafür ist der Preis letztendlich schon zu hoch. In Asien, insbesondere zb. in Japan, wo "Gaming einen anderen Stellenwert hat, sieht das möglicherweise schon anders aus.


Vor allem, wo doch heutzutage jedes die höhere Schulform besuchende Kind hier eh ein Smartphone hat und damit multimedial voll eingedeckt ist. Ob da eine Switch kontern kann bezweifle ich da doch sehr.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem, wo doch heutzutage jedes die höhere Schulform besuchende Kind hier eh ein Smartphone hat und damit multimedial voll eingedeckt ist. Ob da eine Switch kontern kann bezweifle ich da doch sehr.



Aktuelle 2in1 Tablets würde ich evtl. noch hinzunehmen. Die sind mMn bei den besseren Modellen eigentlich ein guter Lückenfüller.


----------



## Norisk699 (22. Januar 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Fällt eigentlich noch jemandem auf, dass nur "neue" Accounts sich über den Artikel beschweren?
> 
> Um die Frage zu benatworten wofür man noch einen Controller brauchen kann, es gibt Menschen die pflegen so etwas wie Freundschaften. Da kann es manchmal passieren das man sich am gleichen Ort aufhält und etwas zusammen machen möchte.




Ok dann beschwere ich mich als "alter Account" eben auch dass der Artikel schon ein klein bisschen postfaktisch ist um es mal freundlich zu formulieren.

Dieses anti-nintendo-bashing....es wundert mich dass die Kollegen zwei Zimmer weiter im gleichen Gebäude (n-zone) euch damit ungestraft wegkommen lassen.


----------



## martin4515 (22. Januar 2017)

DarkBeauty schrieb:


> zelda sieht aber auf der switch besser aus als auf der wiiu denn da muss man abstriche machen.
> da nehm ich lieber die switch version die es auch als limited edition gibt.
> dazu kommt mario kart im april und im sommer splatoon 2 also muss ich net bis weihnachten warten das da super mario odyssee  raus kommt.
> 
> ...




Das Problem ist am Anfang habe ich mir auch überlegst kaufen oder nicht kaufen , es gibt ja durchaus positive Ansätze , aber der Preis was man dafür bekommt ist zu wenig, die Spiele sind auch zu wenig , Zelda ist klasse ein Super Spiel aber das reicht nicht , splatoon 2 kein wirklicher Nachfolger , bin gespannt auf bekannte Spielserien z.b Pikmin oder Metroid???
Und muss dir wiedersprechen Leute die noch keine PS4 haben , sollten zur PRO greifen immer mehr Spiele nutzen das mehr und sinnvoll aus z.b Nier Automata , läuft auf der Pro besser , nicht solcher Ruckler bessere Effekte , aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
PS4 PRO 400€, und mir geht es darum es kommen alleine 2017 erstklassige Exklusive Spiele.

Das Konzept von Nintendo mag ich und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin Spiele wird es sehr knapp 2017, dafür gebe ich erstmal keine 330€ für eine Konsole aus die etwa die Leistung der WII U hat, auch wenn es Mobil ist


----------



## Yogi86 (23. Januar 2017)

das ist eine Milchmädchen-Rechnung. Kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass es auch solche Rechnungen gab als die XBox One oder PS4 rauskam. Die JoyCons entsprechen schon quasi 2 Controllern.

Wenn man es so rechnet hätte man auch die Preise für die Konkurrenz zuzüglich mehrerer Controller für local multiplayer rechnen müssen. Hat aber keiner.

Und was die Charging Station angeht: Wenn man nicht spielt werden die Cons eben an der Konsole geladen. Ich glaube sie halten etwa 30 Stunden (nicht ganz sicher). So lange spielt ja keiner am Stück.


----------



## Chaz0r (23. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied sind 720p (Wii U) zu 900p im TV Modus (Switch), ich wette, das merkst du nicht. Achso, der Sound soll bei Switch im TV Modus bessereren Surround bieten, natürlich vorasugesetzt, die hast die entsprechende Anlage ...




Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Ja natürlich wird das keine Offenbarung auf der Switch im Vergleich, aber die ersten Vergleichsvideos, wo die Anspieldemo der Wii U Fassung mit der Switch Fassung aus dem Event nebeneinander gelegt wurden. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgT6KpNnILc
Ich find die höhere Auflösung sieht man deutlich, gerade an den Stellen, wo man in die Ferne der Welt blickt. Und abseits davon scheint mir die Beleuchtung besser zu sein. Ist jetzt in meinen Augen kein Kaufgrund für die Switch, wenn man eine Wii U hat, aber ich finde den Unterschied sieht man schon. Hat son Bisschen was wie Xbox One/PS4 Version eines Spiels gegen PC mit allen Reglern hoch.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mario Kart ist ein 1:1 Port von der Wii U




Kein 1:1 Port. 1080p im Vergleich, ein ordentlicher Battle Mode und neue Charaktere. Die DLCs der Wii U sind natürlich auch mit drinnen. Macht natürlich kein neues Spiel, aber da du ja mit den Kosten und Rechnungen sehr genau bist, solltest du das auch hier sein. Und gerade der Battlemode ist spielerisch glaube ich schon ein nennenswertes Upgrade. Mir scheint damit ist Mario Kart 8 weniger 1:1 Port, als es z.B. God of War 3, Last of Us, Gears of War 1-3 usw. wo nur die Auflösung hochgeschraubt wurde.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Splatoon 2 ist letztlich nicht mehr als ein Addon, gleiche Grafik nur ein paar neue Levels und Gimmicks




Was anderes ist Call of Duty auch nie. Ja, das ändert nichts an der grundlegenden Aussage, aber wenn ein so kreatives und überraschend gutes Spiel wie Splatoon dadurch noch besser wird, dann gerne. Zumal man über den Singleplayer ja noch nichts weiß. Den fand ich im Erstling auch schon überraschend gut.






Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein reiner Preis / Leistungsvergleich, trotzig sind diejenigen, die die Nachteile und Abzocke nicht sehen wollen, weil man eben für viel Geld erheblich weniger Leistung bekommt und Ausreden erfinden müssen, um sich das schön zu reden.




Das sind keine Ausreden und auch kein Schönreden und erfunden sind die Aussagen auch nicht. Für mich ist die Switch auch kein Ersatz für meinen PC oder meine PS4. Aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich leider immer weniger Zeit zum Zocken habe, gibt mir die Switch die Möglichkeit ein vollwertiges Spiel wie Zelda auch in der Bahn zu zocken oder im Hotel, wenn ich beruflich mal wieder beim Kunden bin. Und genau das scheint ja auch die Zielgruppe zu sein, die Nintendo in den Trailern präsentiert: Junge Erwachsene, die gerne zocken aber eben nicht ständig zu Hause sind. Und das ist für mich persönlich ein echter Mehrwert, den mir in diesem Umfang kein anderes Gerät vernünftig gibt. Ich hab ein leistungsstarkes Smartphone und ein leisstungsstarkes Tablet. Und beide sind eben keine richtige Konsole, die ich mitnehmen kann. Und der Preis für die Switch selber geht da für mich auch klar. Wie du sagst, ist sie ja nicht mehr als ein stärkeres Tablet. Aber nenne mir für den Preis mal ein Tablet mit ähnlicher Stärke, wo ich ggf. auch noch vernünftige Eingabegeräte habe? Benefits wie die Möglichkeit das direkt an den Fernseher anzuschließen oder unterwegs mal mit nem Kollegen Mario Kart zu spielen noch nicht einmal eingezählt. Den Preis für die JoyCons finde ich laut Papier auch erstmal auch nicht zu hoch. Der UVP des PS4 Controllers liegt bei 55-60 Euro. Die JoyCons sind ein 10ner mehr. Sind technisch aber durch 2 unabhängige, aber synchronisierte Eingabegeräte, die neue Rumble Funktion usw. schon etwas anspruchsvoller. Die Frage ist eher, ob das so sinnvoll ist, dass es den 10ner mehr rechtfertigt. Und das können wir wohl erst beurteilen, wenn man sie auch in der Hand hatte bzw. wie Features wie das neue Rumble genutzt werden.
Die SD Karte sehe ich jetzt auch nicht als problematisch. Da die Spiele auf der PS4 installiert werden ist meine 500GB Platte auch ständig voll. Hier kann ich wenigstens schnell, einfach und auch nicht zu teuer die Karte wechseln. Und ich könnte die Spiele aus dem Store sogar drauf lassen und ggf. meine SD Karte wechseln und habe quasi meine eigenen Spiele-Karten. Klingt für mich nach ner relativ charmanten Lösung. Jedenfalls mehr als das ständige "Hm...was lösche ich denn jetzt?", wenn ich was neues für die PS4 habe. 
Den Pro-Controller und die Dockingstation finde ich aber auch etwas zu teuer. Vor allem 90€ für die Dockingstation, die ja nichts anderes ist als ein HDMI-Adapter mit Ladefunktion, hätten es glaube ich auch 30-40 Euro weniger getan.
Aber grundsätzlich sind das keine Ausreden, sondern Mehrwerte, die sich mir persönlich einfach bieten. Und wenn ich dann die PS4/PS4 Pro mit allem Zubehör zusammenrechne, genau so wie die Rechnung hier, dann sind das Mehrwerte, die sich für mich persönlich auch im Verhältnis immer noch lohnen. Wenn sie das für dich nicht tun, ist das ja völlig in Ordnung. Aber pauschal hier zu behaupten, dass das alles Ausreden sind, die auch noch erfunden sind, finde ich etwas daneben.


----------



## BitByter (23. Januar 2017)

ich schließe mich dann mal mit meinem "alten" account der kritik an dieser news/diesem artikel an.
#teamunsinnigeliste


----------



## AyC1 (23. Januar 2017)

Versteckte Kosten? Das euch der Artikel nicht peinlich ist. Wenn man  unbedingt 5 Controller haben muss, dann sind die Kosten der Switch  natürlich höher. Zum Start bekommt man die Switch für 329€ und hat je  nach Spiel 1-2 Controller dabei. Dazu ein Spiel und man bezahlt 399€.  Dann kann man spielen!

Das Lineup ist ebenfalls sehr gut. Zelda,  MarioKart, Splatoon2, Xenoblade2 und Mario3D sind 5 große exclusive  Titel und dazu kommen weitere ca. 70 Titel wie z.B. Bomberman oder  Snipperclips. Ich frage mich ganz ehrlich wie man das Spielelineup und  den Preis kritisieren kann, wenn man das mit der Einführung der PS4 und  XBoxOne vergleicht. Dort gab es quasi keine exclusiven Titel (Knacks...)  und der Preis war bei 399€ und 499€. Übrigens war da nur ein Controller  dabei.

Mal eine andere Rechnung: 
WiiU 349€ + New 3DS 249€ = alle Nintendospiele
Switch 329€ = alle Nintendospiele

Und  genau dafür kauft man sich eine Nintendokonsole, um Nintendospiele zu  spielen! Günstiger und komfortabler ging es noch nie und spätestens mit  Mario3D und einem Pokemon Ableger geht die Switch durch die Decke!


----------



## stawacz (23. Januar 2017)

AyC1 schrieb:


> spätestens mit  Mario3D und einem Pokemon Ableger geht die Switch durch die Decke!



also martin aka AyC1.das wage ich hierzulande doch stark zu bezweifeln.und keinen mensch interessiert was die PS4 zu release gekostet hat,,dafür steckt ja auch massenhaft mehr leistung drin.und wenn ich mir heute überlegen müsste welche von beiden ich mir hinstelle,wäre die antwort nicht schwer.ihr müsst auch mal einsehen das nintendospiele ne recht spezielle zielgruppe haben..eher die jüngere,,und ob da mal eben jeder 400 euro hinlegt kann ich mir beim besten willen auch nich vorstellen.

und zu den controllern...wenn ich mir das teil holen "würde"wäre die erste aktion erstmal n vernünftigen controller zu kaufen,,diese kleinen sticks kann doch kein mensch ernst nehmen.das is vieleicht was fürs klo aber nich zum heimischen zocken.is man also schon bei 470...bei dem was ich bisher gesehen habe,wäre mir das teil aber nich mal 200 wert


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2017)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Ja natürlich wird das keine Offenbarung auf der Switch im Vergleich, aber die ersten Vergleichsvideos, wo die Anspieldemo der Wii U Fassung mit der Switch Fassung aus dem Event nebeneinander gelegt wurden. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgT6KpNnILc
> Ich find die höhere Auflösung sieht man deutlich, gerade an den Stellen, wo man in die Ferne der Welt blickt. Und abseits davon scheint mir die Beleuchtung besser zu sein. Ist jetzt in meinen Augen kein Kaufgrund für die Switch, wenn man eine Wii U hat, aber ich finde den Unterschied sieht man schon. Hat son Bisschen was wie Xbox One/PS4 Version eines Spiels gegen PC mit allen Reglern hoch.



Das Problem ist eben, dass hier eine uralte Version mit einer recht aktuellen verglichen wird. Nintendo selbst hat jedoch gesagt, dass die einzigen Unterschiede zwischen beiden Fassungen die Auflösung um stationären Modus der Switch sowie ein paar Soundeffekte sein werden. 
Man muss da einfach abwarten, bis beide Version wirklich erschienen sind. 



> Kein 1:1 Port. 1080p im Vergleich, ein ordentlicher Battle Mode und neue Charaktere. Die DLCs der Wii U sind natürlich auch mit drinnen. Macht natürlich kein neues Spiel, aber da du ja mit den Kosten und Rechnungen sehr genau bist, solltest du das auch hier sein. Und gerade der Battlemode ist spielerisch glaube ich schon ein nennenswertes Upgrade. Mir scheint damit ist Mario Kart 8 weniger 1:1 Port, als es z.B. God of War 3, Last of Us, Gears of War 1-3 usw. wo nur die Auflösung hochgeschraubt wurde.


Okay, aber ist das einen Neukauf wert? Ich persönlich bezweifle das. Schon bei der Wii U Version hat kaum jemand gemerkt, dass der Titel nur mit 720p läuft - weil das bei der Art von Grafik und dem niedrigen Detailgrad ohnehin egal ist.



> Was anderes ist Call of Duty auch nie. Ja, das ändert nichts an der grundlegenden Aussage, aber wenn ein so kreatives und überraschend gutes Spiel wie Splatoon dadurch noch besser wird, dann gerne. Zumal man über den Singleplayer ja noch nichts weiß. Den fand ich im Erstling auch schon überraschend gut.


Was soll man als Nintendo only Zocker auch sonst spielen? Mich spricht Splatoon halt überhaupt nicht an, ist ein Shooter für Kinder. Aber da Nintendo Zocker keine Wahl haben ...




> Das sind keine Ausreden und auch kein Schönreden und erfunden sind die Aussagen auch nicht. Für mich ist die Switch auch kein Ersatz für meinen PC oder meine PS4. Aber in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich leider immer weniger Zeit zum Zocken habe, gibt mir die Switch die Möglichkeit ein vollwertiges Spiel wie Zelda auch in der Bahn zu zocken oder im Hotel, wenn ich beruflich mal wieder beim Kunden bin.


Ja, das Argument kenne ich, nur, auf wie viele Menschen trifft das zu? Ich bin z.B. Autofahrer und ich gehe auch nie auf Geschäftsreise. Und wenn ich auf Geschäftsreise gehen würde, dann hätte ich in jedem Fall ein Notebook dabei.



> Und genau das scheint ja auch die Zielgruppe zu sein, die Nintendo in den Trailern präsentiert: Junge Erwachsene, die gerne zocken aber eben nicht ständig zu Hause sind. Und das ist für mich persönlich ein echter Mehrwert, den mir in diesem Umfang kein anderes Gerät vernünftig gibt. Ich hab ein leistungsstarkes Smartphone und ein leisstungsstarkes Tablet. Und beide sind eben keine richtige Konsole, die ich mitnehmen kann.


Smartphone und Tablet sind schon auch vollwertige Konsolen, man kann ja einfach ein Gamepad anschließen.
Aber wie gesagt, die Zielgruppe, zu der du scheinbar gehörst, ist eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit. Die wird es bei den Verkaufszahlen nicht rausreißen.



> Und der Preis für die Switch selber geht da für mich auch klar. Wie du sagst, ist sie ja nicht mehr als ein stärkeres Tablet. Aber nenne mir für den Preis mal ein Tablet mit ähnlicher Stärke, wo ich ggf. auch noch vernünftige Eingabegeräte habe?


Äpfel und Birnen. Die Switch liegt von der Ausstattung mit Ausnahme der GPU und den Controllern auf dem Level von 70 - 150 Euro Tablets, maximal. Also 50 Euro drauf für die bessere Ausstattung und noch mal 50 Euro für den Nintendo Markenbonus, dann ist man bei maximal 250 Euro, was das Gerät wert ist. 

Mein eigenes Tablet hat 345 Euro gekostet, es hat eine schwächere GPU und keine Controller. Bei allen anderen Aspekten liegen zwischen der Switch und meinem Tablet aber WELTEN. Ultraflaches edles Metallgehäuse, 9,7 Zoll 4:3 Display mit 2k Auflösung, 4GB RAM, 64GB Flashspeicher, 8 Kern CPU mit 2,1 GHz die mit der Switch CPU den Boden aufwischt, 5 und 8 MP Kamera, SD Slot, 420 Gramm Gewicht. 

Aber, ist halt Äpfel und Birnen, mit dem Tablet kann ich praktisch alles machen, mit der Switch jedoch nur zocken. 



> Benefits wie die Möglichkeit das direkt an den Fernseher anzuschließen oder unterwegs mal mit nem Kollegen Mario Kart zu spielen noch nicht einmal eingezählt. Den Preis für die JoyCons finde ich laut Papier auch erstmal auch nicht zu hoch. Der UVP des PS4 Controllers liegt bei 55-60 Euro. Die JoyCons sind ein 10ner mehr. Sind technisch aber durch 2 unabhängige, aber synchronisierte Eingabegeräte, die neue Rumble Funktion usw. schon etwas anspruchsvoller.


Äh, da irrst du dich, die Joycons kosten 80 Euro, die Anschlussclips dazu weitere 15 Euro. Der Pro Controller kostet 69 Euro. Und ja, 69 Euro zu 55 Euro bei PS4 7 XBox One finde ich schon einen sehr unpassenden Aufpreis. 



> Die Frage ist eher, ob das so sinnvoll ist, dass es den 10ner mehr rechtfertigt. Und das können wir wohl erst beurteilen, wenn man sie auch in der Hand hatte bzw. wie Features wie das neue Rumble genutzt werden.


Ist jetzt ein neues tolles Rumble wirklich so ein Feature, dass so herausragend ist? Ich spiele sogar gerne ganz ohne Rumble, für mich ist das nur ein nettes Gimmick. Und bei einem Handheld, wenn das Ding mit einmal losrasselt, weiß nicht, ob das nicht eher nervig ist, wenn der Schirm da vibriert.



> Aber grundsätzlich sind das keine Ausreden, sondern Mehrwerte, die sich mir persönlich einfach bieten. Und wenn ich dann die PS4/PS4 Pro mit allem Zubehör zusammenrechne, genau so wie die Rechnung hier, dann sind das Mehrwerte, die sich für mich persönlich auch im Verhältnis immer noch lohnen. Wenn sie das für dich nicht tun, ist das ja völlig in Ordnung. Aber pauschal hier zu behaupten, dass das alles Ausreden sind, die auch noch erfunden sind, finde ich etwas daneben.


Es geht nicht nur um mich. Es geht auch nicht um das leisten können. Wenn du keine Probleme mit den hohen Kosten hast ist das ja in Ordnung. Ich vergleiche aber mit anderer Hardware und Software und da ist das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis von der Switch einfach nur unglaublich mies.


----------



## Chaz0r (23. Januar 2017)

stawacz schrieb:


> also martin aka AyC1.das wage ich hierzulande doch stark zu bezweifeln.und keinen mensch interessiert was die PS4 zu release gekostet hat,,dafür steckt ja auch massenhaft mehr leistung drin.und wenn ich mir heute überlegen müsste welche von beiden ich mir hinstelle,wäre die antwort nicht schwer.ihr müsst auch mal einsehen das nintendospiele ne recht spezielle zielgruppe haben..eher die jüngere,,und ob da mal eben jeder 400 euro hinlegt kann ich mir beim besten willen auch nich vorstellen.



Weiß ich nicht, würde ich pauschal nicht behaupten. Ich kenne tatsächlich reichlich Leute, die das spielen. Und auch, wenn man mal so in Kommentaren von Pokemon Spielen guckt, sind das überraschend viele ältere Leute. Bei Mario ebenfalls. Bei Pokemon Go habe ich hier auch eher ältere Leute als jüngere Leute gesehen, die es gespielt haben. Ich glaube absolut nicht, dass das eher nur Jüngere spielen. Ich glaube eher, dass es *auch* Jüngere spielen.


Zu deiner Aussage mit den Sticks: Hast du sie schon in der Hand gehabt? Wenn nicht, erübrigt sich nämlich der Inhaltsgrad dieser Aussage. Wenn ich mir Berichte angucke von Leuten, die auf dem Event waren, gibt es nämlich beide Aussagen. Die einen sagen es ist in der Tat zu klein, andere waren überrascht wie gut die JoyCons dich doch benutzen lassen. Gerade Letzteres, also die positive Überraschung, habe ich in deutlich mehr berichten gesehen. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich zufällig nur diese Berichte erwischt habe.


----------



## AyC1 (23. Januar 2017)

Scheinbar ist die Nachfrage nach der Switch jedenfalls recht groß, wenn man bedenkt, dass Amazon.de und viele weitere deutsche Händer nicht mehr Vorbstellungen annehmen. Auch in anderen Ländern wie Japan (15min nach Release ausverkauft), England und den USA ist das Ding kaum noch zu bekommen.

Also wohl doch zu günstig der Preis um alle Nintendomarken in HD, zu Hause und unterwegs, spielen zu können?


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2017)

AyC1 schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist die Nachfrage nach der Switch jedenfalls recht groß, wenn man bedenkt, dass Amazon.de und viele weitere deutsche Händer nicht mehr Vorbstellungen annehmen. Auch in anderen Ländern wie Japan (15min nach Release ausverkauft), England und den USA ist das Ding kaum noch zu bekommen.
> 
> Also wohl doch zu günstig der Preis um alle Nintendomarken in HD, zu Hause und unterwegs, spielen zu können?



Das ist ein Doppelpost von dir.

Habe ich schon drauf geantwortet. Schuld ist die niedrige Menge von 2 Millionen Stück. Die Wii U hat im ersten Monat stolze 3 Millionen Einheiten verkauft.



Chaz0r schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, würde ich pauschal nicht  behaupten. Ich kenne tatsächlich reichlich Leute, die das spielen. Und  auch, wenn man mal so in Kommentaren von Pokemon Spielen guckt, sind das  überraschend viele ältere Leute. Bei Mario ebenfalls. Bei Pokemon Go  habe ich hier auch eher ältere Leute als jüngere Leute gesehen, die es  gespielt haben. Ich glaube absolut nicht, dass das eher nur Jüngere  spielen. Ich glaube eher, dass es *auch* Jüngere spielen.
> 
> 
> Zu deiner Aussage mit den Sticks: Hast du sie schon in der Hand gehabt?  Wenn nicht, erübrigt sich nämlich der Inhaltsgrad dieser Aussage. Wenn  ich mir Berichte angucke von Leuten, die auf dem Event waren, gibt es  nämlich beide Aussagen. Die einen sagen es ist in der Tat zu klein,  andere waren überrascht wie gut die JoyCons dich doch benutzen lassen.  Gerade Letzteres, also die positive Überraschung, habe ich in deutlich  mehr berichten gesehen. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich zufällig nur  diese Berichte erwischt habe.




Ich denke Pokémon lebt sehr stark von seinem Nostalgiebonus, viele heute junge Erwachsene sind damals damit aufgewachsen und spielen die auch gelegentlich immer noch gerne. 

Im Frühjahr ging die Meldung umher, dass sich alle Spiele der Hauptreihe zusammen insgesamt 200 Millionen Mal verkauft haben. Wobei da fast 50 Millionen auf die früheren Teile Rot / Grün, Blau / Gelb fallen. Schon in den 2000ern schafften dann nur noch Rubin / Sapphir und Diamant / Pearl die 20 Millionen zu knacken. Die späteren Teile Black / White, X / Y und Omega Ruby / Alpha Saphir liegen dann schon bei um die 15 Millionen.

Die beiden neuen Teile liegen aktuell bei ca. 7 - 10 Millionen. 

Bei Pokémon wichtig, viele Leute kaufen sich beide Versionen, es sind also bei 10 Millionen Verkäufen lange keine 10 Millionen Käufer sondern vielleicht dann 5 - 7 Millionen. 

Das ist immer noch eine Hausnummer aber eben inzwischen lange nicht mehr der Erfolg der damaligen Zeit.


----------



## AyC1 (23. Januar 2017)

Habe ich schon drauf geantwortet, hängt damit zusammen, dass wir nicht Weihnachten haben...


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2017)

AyC1 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon drauf geantwortet, hängt damit zusammen, dass wir nicht Weihnachten haben...



Jahhh, ähhmmm, na ich weiß nicht. das klingt für mich schon arg nach Ausrede. Mehr als 2 - 3 Millionen Hardcore Fans wird Nintendo ja wohl haben.


----------



## Chaz0r (23. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass hier eine uralte Version mit einer recht aktuellen verglichen wird. Nintendo selbst hat jedoch gesagt, dass die einzigen Unterschiede zwischen beiden Fassungen die Auflösung um stationären Modus der Switch sowie ein paar Soundeffekte sein werden.
> Man muss da einfach abwarten, bis beide Version wirklich erschienen sind.




Damit sind wir uns im Gegensatz zu vorher aber schonmal einig. Man muss letztendlich abwarten. Das klang in deinen Aussagen vorher nur völlig anders. Da hast du gesagt "es lohnt nicht". 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Okay, aber ist das einen Neukauf wert? Ich persönlich bezweifle das. Schon bei der Wii U Version hat kaum jemand gemerkt, dass der Titel nur mit 720p läuft - weil das bei der Art von Grafik und dem niedrigen Detailgrad ohnehin egal ist.




Du vergisst immer noch den überarbeiteten Battlemode inkl. der ganzen neuen Arenen + neue Charaktere. Es mag nicht auf jeden zutreffen, es wäre vielleicht auch kein Grund alleine mir die Switch zu kaufen, aber wenn ich sie hätte, würde ich mir ein absolut großartiges Spiel, was in der neuen Form den größten Kritikpunkt, den Battlemode, ausmerzt, noch einmal kaufen. Unabhängig vom Einfluss der Auflösung, da wird sich zeigen wie das ist.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was soll man als Nintendo only Zocker auch sonst spielen? Mich spricht Splatoon halt überhaupt nicht an, ist ein Shooter für Kinder. Aber da Nintendo Zocker keine Wahl haben .




Auch hier: Ich hab zahlreiche Leute Ü20 gesehen, die das gespielt haben. Ja, natürlich ist das Ganze auch hier kindertauglich. Aber du pauschalisierst hier doch sehr. Hast du das Ding gespielt? Ich muss sagen, dass ich vor allem bei dem Setting auch extrem skeptisch war. Habs mir damals für meine Wii U geholt, weil die Reviews als eigentlich einzigen Mangel den Umfang der Release-Version kritisiert haben und war der Meinung, dass das Teil für mich auf dem Treppchen der besten Shooter (oder Shooter-ähnlich) letztes Jahr, weil es sich absolut genial spielt und mal ein völlig anderer Shooter ist. Sofern du das Ding nicht gespielt hab, wäre das für mich ein haltloses Argument.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Smartphone und Tablet sind schon auch vollwertige Konsolen, man kann ja einfach ein Gamepad anschließen.




Nein, sind sie nicht. Ja, man kann Controller o.ä. anschließen, aber ich persönlich habe da zumindest noch keinen wirklich guten gefunden, wo alles schön zusammenläuft. Dazu kommt aber auch, dass es einfach keine wirklichen Titel auf Konsolen-Niveau gibt. Mir würden ein paar einfallen, die halbwegs da rankommen. Aber das, was Nintendo uns hier mit so einem Zelda präsentiert, was mit dem neuen Mario kommt, was mit Xenoblade Chronicles 2 kommt usw. Da würde mir kein Spiel einfallen, was das Niveau erreicht.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen. Die Switch liegt von der Ausstattung mit Ausnahme der GPU und den Controllern auf dem Level von 70 - 150 Euro Tablets, maximal. Also 50 Euro drauf für die bessere Ausstattung und noch mal 50 Euro für den Nintendo Markenbonus, dann ist man bei maximal 250 Euro, was das Gerät wert ist.
> 
> 
> Mein eigenes Tablet hat 345 Euro gekostet, es hat eine schwächere GPU und keine Controller. Bei allen anderen Aspekten liegen zwischen der Switch und meinem Tablet aber WELTEN. Ultraflaches edles Metallgehäuse, 9,7 Zoll 4:3 Display mit 2k Auflösung, 4GB RAM, 64GB Flashspeicher, 8 Kern CPU mit 2,1 GHz die mit der Switch CPU den Boden aufwischt, 5 und 8 MP Kamera, SD Slot, 420 Gramm Gewicht.
> ...




Naja....verlinke mir mal bitte ein Tablet für deinen genannten Preis, was so etwas auf dem Niveau wie Zelda darstellen kann. Dazu kommt das Betriebssystem. Android frisst verhältnismäßig viele Ressourcen - was bei einem Multiplattform OS auch nur natrlich ist. Deswegen laufen iPads auch mit vergleichsweise schwächerer Hardware flüssiger/stabiler als vergleichbare Android Tablets. (wobei das keine Diskussion sein soll, dass iPads ja so viel toller sind. Das liegt nur in der Natur der Dinge bei einem Multiplattform OS wie Android).




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Äh, da irrst du dich, die Joycons kosten 80 Euro, die Anschlussclips dazu weitere 15 Euro. Der Pro Controller kostet 69 Euro. Und ja, 69 Euro zu 55 Euro bei PS4 7 XBox One finde ich schon einen sehr unpassenden Aufpreis.




Bei den JoyCons glaube ich auch bei 80 Euro, dass der Preis theoretisch noch gerechtfertigt ist. Die Anschlussclips sind ja eigentlich eher optional. Die sind halt technisch im Vergleich schon ne stange anspruchsvoller. Ob das in der Praxis gerechtfertigt ist und ob man das braucht, habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, ist eine andere Diskussion. Das muss sich dann zeigen. Beim Preis vor allem bei der Dockingstation, aber auch beim Pro-Controller, sind wir uns aber einig. Hab ich ja auch geschrieben 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, die Zielgruppe, zu der du scheinbar gehörst, ist eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit.




Verschwindend gering ist falsch. Gerade diese Gruppe an Leuten, die für/im Beruf auch etwas unterwegs sind, ist in den letzten Jahren stark gewachsen und die Prognose war, dass das weiter wächst. Hatte da irgendwann mal auf Statista was gesehen. Ich schau nachher mal, ob ich die Grafik dazu wiederfinde. Ja, im Vergleich zur PS4 und Xbox One ist das immer noch eine Nische. Aber das ist in meinen Augen kein Problem. Noch eine Konsole wie die PS4 und Xbox One brauche ich persönlich nicht. Und wenn ausreichend Leute aus dieser Nische das Gerät kaufen sollten, würde das glaube ich mehr verkäufe bringen als bei der nächsten Standardkonsole - ausreichend gute Titel vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2017)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Damit sind wir uns im Gegensatz zu vorher aber schonmal einig. Man muss letztendlich abwarten. Das klang in deinen Aussagen vorher nur völlig anders. Da hast du gesagt "es lohnt nicht".


Für mich als Wii U Besitzer lohnt es ohnehin nicht, ich gebe keine 330 Euro zusätzlich aus nur um das eine Spiel zocken zu können, wenn ich es (wenn auch u.U. mit minimalen Abstrichen) auf meiner vorhandenen Hardware läuft.



> Du vergisst immer noch den überarbeiteten Battlemode inkl. der ganzen neuen Arenen + neue Charaktere. Es mag nicht auf jeden zutreffen, es wäre vielleicht auch kein Grund alleine mir die Switch zu kaufen, aber wenn ich sie hätte, würde ich mir ein absolut großartiges Spiel, was in der neuen Form den größten Kritikpunkt, den Battlemode, ausmerzt, noch einmal kaufen. Unabhängig vom Einfluss der Auflösung, da wird sich zeigen wie das ist.


Das gleiche Spiel wie bei Zelda, mag angehen, dass MK8 Switch etwas aufgewertet wurde, auch inhaltlich, nur habe ich es auf der Wii U schon durchgespielt und mein Bedarf an dem Titel ist somit gedeckt. 
Ich handhabe das aber immer so, gibt gerade im Bereich der JRPGs so einige Titel, die dann später noch einmal erweitert neu aufgelegt wurden, etwa Persona 3 und 4, Neptunia 1 - 3 oder aktuell Fairy Fencer F. Ich habe vielleicht nur die Ursprungsfassung aber die Aufwertung, egal wie groß, rechtfertigt für mich einfach nicht den Doppelkauf. Da hole ich mir für das Geld lieber ein gänzlich neues Spiel. 



> Auch hier: Ich hab zahlreiche Leute Ü20 gesehen, die das gespielt haben. Ja, natürlich ist das Ganze auch hier kindertauglich. Aber du pauschalisierst hier doch sehr. Hast du das Ding gespielt? Ich muss sagen, dass ich vor allem bei dem Setting auch extrem skeptisch war. Habs mir damals für meine Wii U geholt, weil die Reviews als eigentlich einzigen Mangel den Umfang der Release-Version kritisiert haben und war der Meinung, dass das Teil für mich auf dem Treppchen der besten Shooter (oder Shooter-ähnlich) letztes Jahr, weil es sich absolut genial spielt und mal ein völlig anderer Shooter ist. Sofern du das Ding nicht gespielt hab, wäre das für mich ein haltloses Argument.


Ich bin nicht (mehr) so der Shooter Zocker, und online schon gar nicht, das vielleicht mal im Ausnahmefall. Und ja, ich weiß, das gerade viele Ältere Splatoon sehr mögen. Das sei ihnen unbenommen, für mich ist, unabhängig wie gut das Gameplay sein mag, die ganze Aufmachung aber einfach nichts. Das ist in dem Fall reine Geschmackssache. 




> Nein, sind sie nicht. Ja, man kann Controller o.ä. anschließen, aber ich persönlich habe da zumindest noch keinen wirklich guten gefunden, wo alles schön zusammenläuft. Dazu kommt aber auch, dass es einfach keine wirklichen Titel auf Konsolen-Niveau gibt. Mir würden ein paar einfallen, die halbwegs da rankommen. Aber das, was Nintendo uns hier mit so einem Zelda präsentiert, was mit dem neuen Mario kommt, was mit Xenoblade Chronicles 2 kommt usw. Da würde mir kein Spiel einfallen, was das Niveau erreicht.


Ja, ist aktuell noch ein Problem mit den Controllern unter Android, am besten ist leider wohl noch, sich da mit irgendwelchen Mapping-Tools rumzuschlagen. Aber es geht eben. Auch kann man sogar Maus und Tastatur anschließen.
Und, natürlich gibt es für Android auch jede Menge vollwertiger Games, sind natürlich alles Portierungen und keine Exklusivtitel. 
Hearthstone, Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic, Bard's Tale (HD), etliche Sonics, Duck Tales Remastered, Castle of illusion, diverse Prince of Persias, Terraria, Plants vs Zombies, diverse Raymans, einige JRPGs von Square Enix (kosten halt ordentlich Geld, deswegen kennt die keiner) usw. usf. mehr als genug um sich unterwegs mit richtigen Spielen bespaßen zu lassen. 

Ehrlich gesagt, ein Zelda Link between Worlds finde ich für unterwegs okay, ein Breath of the Wild will ich jedoch definitiv am großen Schirm erleben, gleiches bei Xenoblade und Co. 



> Naja....verlinke mir mal bitte ein Tablet für deinen genannten Preis, was so etwas auf dem Niveau wie Zelda darstellen kann. Dazu kommt das Betriebssystem. Android frisst verhältnismäßig viele Ressourcen - was bei einem Multiplattform OS auch nur natrlich ist. Deswegen laufen iPads auch mit vergleichsweise schwächerer Hardware flüssiger/stabiler als vergleichbare Android Tablets. (wobei das keine Diskussion sein soll, dass iPads ja so viel toller sind. Das liegt nur in der Natur der Dinge bei einem Multiplattform OS wie Android).


Ich schrieb doch, die Tablets haben einen anderen Fokus als die Grafik. Das EINZIGE was die Switch abhebt ist die GPU. Dafür ist sie aber eben auch mehr als doppelt so teuer was einfach nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Das Shield Tablet, dessen Nachfolger die Switch ist, kostet inzwischen auch 200 - 300 Euro hat aber schon wieder ein größeres Display mit Full HD. 

Ich mag übrigens keine iPads / iPhones, die sind mir zu abgeriegelt, da ich u.a. frei im Heimnetz meine Daten austauschen will. Und flüssig lief auf meinen letzten Android Smartphones und auch meinem aktuellen Tablet auch alles (ist aber eben auch alles nicht Einstiegsklasse sondern schon ein wenig gehobener). 



> Bei den JoyCons glaube ich auch bei 80 Euro, dass der Preis theoretisch noch gerechtfertigt ist. Die Anschlussclips sind ja eigentlich eher optional. Die sind halt technisch im Vergleich schon ne stange anspruchsvoller. Ob das in der Praxis gerechtfertigt ist und ob man das braucht, habe ich ja auch schon geschrieben, ist eine andere Diskussion. Das muss sich dann zeigen. Beim Preis vor allem bei der Dockingstation, aber auch beim Pro-Controller, sind wir uns aber einig. Hab ich ja auch geschrieben


Wegen der Rumble Technik da drin? 80 Euro für zwei kleine Plastikstifte finde ich eben einfach nur exorbitant lächerlich. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.




> Verschwindend gering ist falsch. Gerade diese Gruppe an Leuten, die für/im Beruf auch etwas unterwegs sind, ist in den letzten Jahren stark gewachsen und die Prognose war, dass das weiter wächst. Hatte da irgendwann mal auf Statista was gesehen. Ich schau nachher mal, ob ich die Grafik dazu wiederfinde.


Das mag angehen, dass die wächst. Aber auch da gilt eben, die haben heute Smartphones, Tablets, Notebooks, eBook Reader usw. oder haben eben auch schon einen Handheld. Und dann muss man eben schauen, wieviele Leute dieser Gruppe wirklich passionerte Zocker sind und wenn möglich noch Nintendo Fans, die mit dem Angebot, dass typischerweise bei Nintendo vorherrscht auch ihren Spaß haben. 



> Ja, im Vergleich zur PS4 und Xbox One ist das immer noch eine Nische. Aber das ist in meinen Augen kein Problem. Noch eine Konsole wie die PS4 und Xbox One brauche ich persönlich nicht. Und wenn ausreichend Leute aus dieser Nische das Gerät kaufen sollten, würde das glaube ich mehr verkäufe bringen als bei der nächsten Standardkonsole - ausreichend gute Titel vorrausgesetzt.


Wenn es danach geht bräuchte ich gar keine stationären Konsolen, sollen die einfach einen vernünftigen PC kompatiblen Kasten auf den Markt werfen mit UI wie Konsole und Windows im Hintergrund und gut ist. 

Meine Vorstellung ist nur, dass wenn Nintendo bei den großen Mitmischen würde, was sie ja seit Wii nicht mehr machen, dann könnten sie, wenn sie es richtig anstellen, durchaus dort wieder Marktführer werden. Zumindest aber Microsoft vom Platz fegen und stark an Sonys Marktanteil nagen. Eine moderne Nintendo Konsole die alle Multiplattformtitel in aktueller Qualität liefert und noch dazu die ganzen alten beliebten Nintendo Marken ebenfalls in moderner Qualität, das hätte schon was und könnte entsprechend einschlagen wie eine Bombe. 

Aber Nintendo wäre das natürlich viel zu teuer. Sie müssten ja tatsächlich Spiele in aktueller Grafik produzieren und was für Probleme sie schon mit Zelda da hatten, das wissen wir ja.


----------



## Chaz0r (23. Januar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich als Wii U Besitzer lohnt es ohnehin nicht, ich gebe keine 330 Euro zusätzlich aus nur um das eine Spiel zocken zu können, wenn ich es (wenn auch u.U. mit minimalen Abstrichen) auf meiner vorhandenen Hardware läuft.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...




Das ist jetzt aber eine Diskussion, die man tatsächlich so führen kann. Vorher hast du immer pauschalisierte Aussagen rumgeworfen wie "Zelda auf der Wii U ist eh nicht groß anders", oder "Mario Kart ist ein 1:1-Port", oder "Splatoon ist irgendwas für Kinder, was man nur spielt, weil es nichts anderes gibt". Und das ist falsch. Die Aussagen da oben hingegen repräsentieren deine subjektive Meinung. Und die kann und will ich dir auch gar nicht nehmen. Damit kann ich so also absolut leben 






Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, ist aktuell noch ein Problem mit den Controllern unter Android, am besten ist leider wohl noch, sich da mit irgendwelchen Mapping-Tools rumzuschlagen. Aber es geht eben. Auch kann man sogar Maus und Tastatur anschließen.
> Und, natürlich gibt es für Android auch jede Menge vollwertiger Games, sind natürlich alles Portierungen und keine Exklusivtitel.
> Hearthstone, Star Wars - Knights of the old Republic, Bard's Tale (HD), etliche Sonics, Duck Tales Remastered, Castle of illusion, diverse Prince of Persias, Terraria, Plants vs Zombies, diverse Raymans, einige JRPGs von Square Enix (kosten halt ordentlich Geld, deswegen kennt die keiner) usw. usf. mehr als genug um sich unterwegs mit richtigen Spielen bespaßen zu lassen.




"Geht eben" reicht aber für mich persönlich nicht um große Titel richtig zu genießen. "Geht eben" ist für für mich der kleine Bruder von Kacke. Und die Titel, die du da listest, sind nicht die Titel, die ich meine. Das sind entweder richtig alte, oder eben kleine Indie-Spiele. Klar, dafür reicht ein Smartphone. Aber ich rede eben von Titeln, die es auf dem Niveau nur auf größeren Konsolen gibt. Und die kann ich mobil nicht spielen. Und da gibt es kein Tablet, was das kann und mit den Eingabegeräten auch gut kann. Ich würde das aber gerne mal machen und da gibt es im Moment de Fakto kein Gerät, was das in der Form so sauber kann.






Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das EINZIGE was die Switch abhebt ist die GPU. Dafür ist sie aber eben auch mehr als doppelt so teuer was einfach nicht gerechtfertigt ist.




Es ist nicht nur die GPU. Es ist eben auch die Möglichkeit die Titel am Fernseher zu spielen (was du ja auch willst) und vernünftige Eingabegeräte. Gerade das ist eben in meinen Augen ein absolut großer Mehrwert. Ich kann beides und beides vernünftig.






Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wegen der Rumble Technik da drin? 80 Euro für zwei kleine Plastikstifte finde ich eben einfach nur exorbitant lächerlich. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.




Zur Rumble Technik: Vielleicht nicht wegen denen allein. Gibt es eine Quelle für die von Dir genannten Plastikstifte? Wie es gemacht wird, hab ich noch nicht gelesen. 2 Plastikstifte scheinen mir da aber aus dem Stehgreif nicht nachvollziehbar. Aber schick mir gerne eine Quelle, ich lass mich da gerne belehren.
Was aber dazu kommt: Im Grunde hast du hier 2 Geräte, die unabhängig voneinander funktionieren und kommunizieren, es aber eben auch als ein Gerät können, was glaube ich auf Ebene der techn. Kommunikationsprotokolle in diesem Gesamtkonstrukt durchaus herausfordernd sein dürfte. Dazu Bewegungssteuerung in erweiterter Form (mehr als PS4 Controller, eher wie die Wii Mote/PS4 Move Controller, wobei letztere auch noch die Kamera als Zubehör voraussetzen), die Entfernungsmesser im Gerät, die dafür verwendet werden usw. Ja, ich finde laut Papier ist der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt. Ob diese Features nachher praktisch auch sinnvoll sind und dadurch auch praktisch der Preis gerechtfertigt bleibt, weiß ich nicht. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Diskussion, die kann man in meinen Augen erst nach Release führen, wenn man sieht, wie gut das wirklich funktioniert und wie die Spiele es langfristig nutzen. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn es danach geht bräuchte ich gar keine stationären Konsolen, sollen die einfach einen vernünftigen PC kompatiblen Kasten auf den Markt werfen mit UI wie Konsole und Windows im Hintergrund und gut ist.




Ne, nicht wirklich. Das wäre im Grunde sowas wie ein Surface-Gerät mit zusätzlichem UI davor. Windows setzt gleich wieder eine deutlich höhere Hardware vorraus - wieder das Thema Multiplattform OS. Und das macht sich gleich wieder beim Preis bemerkbar. Ein Surface Pro 4 mit 8GB Ram, die du bei Windows fürs Zocken in jedem Fall brauchst, bist du bei etwa 1.200 Euro im Schnitt. Dazu kommt dann aber auch, dass Nintendo Ausfallsicherheit und Fehlerfreitheit garantieren muss, was durch ein System, an dem auch Dritte arbeiten, nicht garantiert. Das könnten Sie nur, wenn sie ggf. Windows Updates aufschieben, wo Microsoft auch wieder zicken wird, alleine aus Sicherheitsgründen, das Nintendo UI frisst wieder zusätzliche Ressourcen und und und. Da wird sich auch definitiv am Preis nicht viel machen lassen und das simple Plug and Play, was eine Konsole hat und Nintendo gerade bei der Switch durch die Catridges nochmal wieder betont, gäbe es auch nicht. Das halte ich also für eine sehr gewagte Anforderung. Wenn man das will, kann man sich auch gleich ein Gaming-Laptop zulegen. Ist dann halt aber nicht mehr kompakt, kostet mehr als die Switch und hat kein Plug and Play mehr.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Vorstellung ist nur, dass wenn Nintendo bei den großen Mitmischen würde, was sie ja seit Wii nicht mehr machen, dann könnten sie, wenn sie es richtig anstellen, durchaus dort wieder Marktführer werden. Zumindest aber Microsoft vom Platz fegen und stark an Sonys Marktanteil nagen. Eine moderne Nintendo Konsole die alle Multiplattformtitel in aktueller Qualität liefert und noch dazu die ganzen alten beliebten Nintendo Marken ebenfalls in moderner Qualität, das hätte schon was und könnte entsprechend einschlagen wie eine Bombe.




Will ich gar nicht abstreiten, ich hab darüber auch oft genug nachgedacht. Auf der einen Seite will ich genau das, aus genau dem Grund, den du nennst. Auf der anderen Seite brauche ich aber nicht noch eine PS4 oder noch eine Xbox One. Und da finde ich es irgendwo auch ganz angenehm, dass Nintendo einfach etwas anderes versucht. Was jetzt wirklich der richtige Weg ist, bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher. Für mich ist das Konzept der Switch aber interessant genug um es nicht pauschal als doof oder falsch abzustempeln.


----------



## rldml (23. Januar 2017)

Dieser Artikel ist so extrem schwachsinnig, dass ich nicht glauben kann, dass er auf der Seite von PCGames.de zu finden ist:

  - Andere Konsolen der gleichen Generation (XBox One und PS4) gab es zur Einführung auch nicht unter 300 Euro, waren auch nur mit einem Controller und zumeist ohne Spiel zu haben
  - Auch der Microsoft- und Sony-Onlinedienst lässt sich nur gegen Aufpreis volumfänglich nutzen
  - Die Controller der beiden Konkurrenzkonsolen kriegt man auch lange nach der Einführung nicht unter 60 Euro zu kaufen, wenn man Wert auf Originalhardware legt.

Mag ja sein, dass der/die/das Switch nicht billig ist, aber der Preis für die Hardware liegt eindeutlig nicht über den etablierten Konsolen- und Zubehörpreisen der Konkurrenz. Vor allem, da man aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch das Zubehör der Vorgängerkonsolen mitnutzen kann, wie es ja schon bei der WiiU war.

Wäre dies hier ein ausgewogener Artikel (wie ich ihn von euch eigentlich erwartet hätte), hätte ihr den Vergleich zu XBox One + PS4 zum jeweiligen Release-Zeitpunkt gewagt - aber dann hätte eure Polemik nicht mehr funktioniert und der Artikel wäre für jeden deutlich als Anti-Nintendo-Hetz-Artikel zu erkennen gewesen. Schon bezeichnend, für wie dumm ihr die Leser eurer Online-Präsenz haltet, dass ihr zu glauben scheint, dass der fehlende Vergleich den Artikel "sachlicher" aussehen lassen würde.

Kann bitte jemand künftig bei euch in der Online-Redaktion so nen herunter geleierten Scheißartikel noch mal auf die Faktenlage gegenchecken und dafür Sorge tragen, dass nicht jeder Redakteur seinen persönlichen Hass ausleben öffentlich darf? 

Gruß Ronny


----------

